
Travis Kalanick Resigns as Uber CEO - thesanerguy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/21/15844836/uber-ceo-resigns-travis-kalanick
======
danyim
It's about time. Although I feel sorry that this transition had to come at
difficult period of time for him, but this shake up for Uber was long due.

